# B13 Skid Plate(s)



## racerty1 (May 8, 2011)

Hey all new around here, ad before it gets asked, yes i searched the forums..and yes i searched google.
Im looking for skid plates for my 94 Sentra LE 4dr 1.6

Ive had no luck whatsoever finding them but i would really like to throw some on before i slam my sentra, the stock plastic ones are gone (like they do the trick anyways) and its nice knowing that all the road grime ad debris arent bouncing around in my engine bay.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are not "skid plates," merely "covers." IIRC, the Nissan parts catalog has them listed under the "floor fitting" section. The run in the $30-$40 range (each). I would try to find them in a salvage yard before spending that kind of money on them.


----------



## racerty1 (May 8, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> They are not "skid plates," merely "covers." IIRC, the Nissan parts catalog has them listed under the "floor fitting" section. The run in the $30-$40 range (each). I would try to find them in a salvage yard before spending that kind of money on them.


smj, i think you misunderstood me. my stock "covers" are gone. i would like to put "skid plates on it instead so i can safely lower my car and not worry about a pothole ripping my exhaust off of the car.


----------

